# Nirankari Saroop Guru Nanak Nirankari



## kaur-1 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Nirankari Saroop Guru Nanak Nirankari   **
 
*​ *         Wednesday 6th of December 2006        *
*         Bhai Sahib Randhir Singh jee (Translated by Admin Gurdwara Tapoban Sahib)        

*​  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਨਾ ਆਵੈ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
ਓਹੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਹੈ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥13॥
Satguru mayra sada sada na avai na jai|| 
Oh abinashee purakh hai sabh meh rahia samai||13|| (Ang 759)

 According to the above words of the Guru, miraculous Guru Nanak Sahib, who was always with his faithful Sikhs when he took his nirankari bodily form, is still even now always visible to them. But he is only visible to those Gursikhs who have the same faith in him as puratan Singhs did. Bhai Gurdas jee says: 

 ਥੰਮੇ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਸਾਧ ਬਿਨ ਸਾਧ ਨ ਦਿੱਸੈ ਜਗ ਵਿਚ ਕੋਆ॥
Thanmay koi na sadh bin, saadh na disai jug vich koa|| (Vaar 1, Pauree 22).

 Only Guru Nanak Sahib is the pillar of strength and support which can save the entire world. Besides Guru Nanak's Nirankari form, no other guru/sadh has existed and none other will ever exist. All are without gurus (niguray) and themselves just become so-called Gurus. *No one has the real signs and marks of true Guruship. *According to Sree Guru Gobind Singh jee: "ਘਰ ਘਰ ਹੋਇ ਬੈਠ ਹੈ ਰਾਮਾ ॥ 12॥"

 When in Guru Dashmesh jee's own time there were various Gurus with their own centres. *Guru jee knew that in the future, in this dark age, there would be many more who would call themselves gurus but they would not be able to solve anyone's problems like a true Guru. *Thus, Satguru Dashmesh jee made it so that "ਆਦਿ ਅੰਤਿ ਏਕੈ ਅਵਤਾਰਾ ॥". *The power of Guru Akaal Purakh Wahiguru would lie in the Punj Pyaray in the presence of Sree Guru Granth Sahib jee. With this, Guru Dashmesh jee ended the whole issue of dehdharee (human) Gurus. 
* 
 No one Pyara from the Punj Pyaray can call himself a Guru. In the Punj Pyaray as a whole is the true divine power and Guruship vested and forever will it lie there. After the ten Pathshahees, the Human
Gurudom ended. 

 *Besides Satguru Nanak Nirankari, all are niguray false Gurus. The first mark of a true Guru is that from the Divine Court he is given Naam. All others are without Naam and fake who have decided to become Gurus without having received Naam. The True Naam was given only to Guru Nanak. No one else has received the true Naam before and none will in the future. *

 Guru Nanak is always with the faithful Gursikhs. Do not think that Guru Nanak only showed himself when he had taken his bodily form. Even now he does this. He has not gone anywhere and is present in all places. To consider Guru Nanak Nirankari as a regular Guru who is stuck in the cycle of reincarnation is the work of  "Sikhs" who have very low intellect. The beloveds of the Guru who have reached the highest spiritual plains even now consider Guru Nanak to be close and all pervading. To those blessed Gursikhs, Guru Nanak still gives his darshan and is always there to be seen, just like he had shown himself in the past. Guru Nanak, being the form of Nirankaar is beyond death. He is not in the cycle of coming and going.

 *No one besides Guru Nanak can call himself a true sadh or guru. This title was given to Guru Nanak from the Divine Court. Those so-called Gurus who are without Naam and call themselves true Gurus are totally without the power of true Guruship. Guru Nanak Nirankari is the Guru of God's Court. *The worldly Gurus can have as much show and pomp as they wish, they cannot attain the level of Guru Nanak. 

 People accept these false showy gurus as gurus to fulfil their worldly desires, but their desires are fruitless as these false gurus have not even a trace of true Guruship. *These fake, Naam-less "gurus" will regret their actions in the end and will be punished for them. *In the true Dargah, they will be beaten and there they will wail and scream but no one will hear them. Those same people who took them as a guru will beat them badly. But the taste and desire of becoming a fake guru is so intense these false individuals, without even a trace of the qualities a true Guru possesses, attempt to become Guru Nanak's equals. 

 *Only Guru Nanak is the all powerful Guru who is with those Sikhs who have faith in him, in every place and every position.* He protects them everywhere and releases them from all hardships. Those people who consider Guru Nanak to be far off are under a very serious misconception. They think Guruship can only lie in a body. This is their false understanding and this will certainly be exposed as false.

 ਇਕਾ ਬਾਣੀ ਇਕੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਇਕੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ॥
Ikaa baNee ik gur iko shabad veechar||2|| (Ang 648). 

 According to this Gurvak, at one time, there can only be one Guru. And only that one Guru who has been given the gift of the true-Shabad and its abhyas from Dargah.  Observing the rush of gurus everywhere in the light of the above banee, the truth comes forward that this rush is false. According to Gurbani, only one Guru, blessed from the Divine Court, can be the true guru. This blessing of true Guruship lies forever with Guru Nanak Nirankari. This cannot be given to any other, regardless of their show and pomp. All the false ones calling themselves gurus then are just all show. Who would we call a real guru out of all these ones? 

 Some are such big actors, that they try to copy the Satguru by composing and speaking false nonsensical "bani". But according to the following Gurvak, even that show is not going to be successful: 

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਰੀਸੈ ਹੋਰਿ ਕਚੁ ਪਿਚੁ ਬੋਲਦੇ ਸੇ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ਕੂੜੇ ਝੜਿ ਪੜੀਐ ॥
Satgur kee reesai hor kach pich bolday say kooriar kooray jhar pareeai||9|| (Ang, 304).


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

